

Chad Fowler: Develop a Good Habit in 20 Days  - rams
http://chadfowler.com/2008/12/4/develop-a-good-habit-in-20-days

======
pasbesoin
Matches my experience, although, as some commentors also stated, I tend to
think of it as "three weeks".

